# Balotelli: doppietta in Nizza - Monaco 4-0. Video.



## admin (21 Settembre 2016)

Mario Balotelli, questa sera, ha assegnato altri due nella partita vinta dal suo Nizza contro il Monaco con il punteggio di 4-0. L'attaccante italiano, grazie a questa doppietta, è già arrivato a 4 gol totali in 2 partite disputate.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2016)




----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2016)

up


----------



## Jaqen (22 Settembre 2016)

Il campionato francese è quello giusto per ripartire


----------



## prebozzio (22 Settembre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Il campionato francese è quello giusto per ripartire



Super Mario


----------



## wfiesso (22 Settembre 2016)

Gli auguro sia la volta buona, ma dubito fortemente


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Settembre 2016)

Campionato francese o no ha fatto una doppietta alla capolista che pochi giorni fa aveva passeggiato a Londra contro il Tottenham per cui questi paragoni sono senza senso. C'e rammarico per quello che poteva essere e non é stato.


----------



## Mr. Canà (22 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mario Balotelli, questa sera, ha assegnato altri due nella partita vinta dal suo Nizza contro il Monaco con il punteggio di 4-0. L'attaccante italiano, grazie a questa doppietta, è già arrivato a 4 gol totali in 2 partite disputate.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post.



Primo gol molto bello. Sul secondo s'è fatto trovare al posto giusto e ha chiuso con freddezza. Gli auguro per lui di continuare così, ma soprattutto di non montarsi la testa qualora dovesse fare bene. Solo così, con il lavoro e l'umiltà, può tornare in carreggiata. Per ora deve ancora dimostrare tutto per riconquistare la credibilità di giocatore.


----------



## prebozzio (22 Settembre 2016)

Nizza può essere la piazza ideale. Premetto che ho visto solo gli highlights di queste due partite di Ligue 1 giocate da Balotelli, ma mi sembra una squadra, un nucleo di giocatori con cui si trova bene: sia tecnicamente (i gol e le azioni sono di qualità), sia umanamente (sono tanti ragazzi di colore, giovani). Ho visto bei sorrisi e abbracci sinceri. Speriamo non si perda, davvero. E anche se dovesse continuare con questi numeri stratosferici, spero che si prenda tutto il tempo per riprendere forma e fiducia. Un paio di stagioni così sarebbero importantissime.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (22 Settembre 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Campionato francese o no ha fatto una doppietta alla capolista che pochi giorni fa aveva passeggiato a Londra contro il Tottenham per cui questi paragoni sono senza senso. C'e rammarico per quello che poteva essere e non é stato.



Può ancora essere...magari un cassano 2.0 e per Russia 2018 potrebbe dare una grossa mano alla nazionale.


----------



## wfiesso (22 Settembre 2016)

Lo odio, ma quel sorriso dopo il secondo gol non glielo vedevo da tanto... chissà


----------



## juventino (22 Settembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Può ancora essere...magari un cassano 2.0 e per Russia 2018 potrebbe dare una grossa mano alla nazionale.



Speriamo perché per quanto possa essere un demente è millemila volte meglo di tutte le altre punte italiane.


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Speriamo perché per quanto possa essere un demente è millemila volte meglo di tutte le altre punte italiane.



Ieri la partita l'ho vista...è sempre il solito Balotelli, parliamoci chiaro...pigro, statico, svogliato...poi con la palla tra i piedi si sa che portargliela via è un'impresa...si sa che se lo metti nelle condizioni di tirare sa farlo molto bene...ma il resto?! In una grande squadra continua ad esser un lusso che nessuno può ne si vuole permettere, nel calcio moderno dove il pressing offensivo ed il ritmo sono delle prerogative Balotelli non ti da assolutamente nulla da questo punto di vista...A Nizza sta benone, nessuno gli chiede di spaccarsi tanto la testa, se poi segna uno-due gol a partita nessuno gli dirà giustamente nulla...ma ripeto, se gli dovessero dare un'altra chance in una grande, questo Balotelli, fallirebbe di nuovo.


----------

